Ask HN: What were your top 5 reads of 2018? - jelliclesfarm
======
doublewaffle
1\. The Demon Under the Microscope... (T.Hager) 2\. The Unpleasant Profession
of Jonathan Hoag (Heinlein) 3\. Masters of Doom... (D.Kushner) 4\. Paycheck
(P.Dick) 5\. Dealers of Lightning (M.Hiltzik)

